# Mountain tandem base weight



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Tandems themselves are not light. As we know, mountain tandems are even heavier.

I weighed our mountain tandem last night and it came across the scales at a hair over 46#.

It is a Curtlo custom with 4 S&S couplers. larger steel tubes with no diagonal.
MRP tandem rated fork.
Jones H bar.
ONYX hubs (heavier than most but bullet proof.
Sun Ringel rims which aren't too heavy.
WTB Nano tires.
Brooks B17 Imperial and B17S Imperial saddles <- a bit heavier than normal.

I just wondered what weights others have on their bare bikes.


----------



## Kama (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi,
I can't tell it exactly, but I think my Cannondale MT4000 had something around 21.5kg, knowing however it had a bad ass downhill fork.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems in line with what we have. The MRO fork is a brute too.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

Our ECDM with 27.5 plus comes in at a bit under 43 pounds with a Helm fork.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven’t weighed our Ventana ECDM in years, but it was about 48 pounds. There have been a couple fork changes in the mean time and some other small mods. Old 26er circa “06.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

That's impressive. Think of those weights as two 23-lb mtbs and that weight is great! My hard-tail single with lightweight parts is 24 lbs.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

When my wife and I rode portions of the GDMBR last year, the total loaded weight was around 90# which is in line with my regular bikepacking bike.


----------

